# Part II



## RKRM (Sep 27, 2012)

"They" called me and said they were in a jam and needed a few Initials done, and to name my price. Wouldnt be easier to charge per cuyd you crotch!! hows the flat rate working for you guys in MI:thumbsup:....they just dont get it, the said thing is they been established since 94' the countdown to losing MI has begun any bets until how long I say 4-6 months, well maybe even weeks:clap:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

Don't know which company referred to but nobody is losing their contracts till the end of their contract terms.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Never had an invoice cut for a flat rate job, lol. :no:


----------



## RKRM (Sep 27, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Don't know which company referred to but nobody is losing their contracts till the end of their contract terms.


SG contract went until 2015 in MI so they only lost it 3 years early. Fannie contract is not set in stone. Dont perform lose contract.


----------



## RKRM (Sep 27, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Never had an invoice cut for a flat rate job, lol. :no:


They already cut it 35 cuyd for $290-$440. $10 a cuyd they already bent you over. A 35 cuyd t.o for SG is $852.95 not going to argue a couple yards with them.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok, you got me. How can they cut a flat rate job? The price is for the package deal regardless of debris totals. How did you come up with $24.37 per cyd with those clowns?


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Ok, you got me. How can they cut a flat rate job? The price is for the package deal regardless of debris totals. How did you come up with $24.37 per cyd with those clowns?


Well hell I have been doing there flat rates for free so I can rummage and get scrap.


----------



## RKRM (Sep 27, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Ok, you got me. How can they cut a flat rate job? The price is for the package deal regardless of debris totals. How did you come up with $24.37 per cyd with those clowns?


before discount $32.50 a cuyd 25% discount =$24.37 (REO side pricing)


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Never had an invoice cut for a flat rate job, lol. :no:


I did a flat rate for fas. They said my sales clean wasn't good enough because I didn't have enough pictures of light fixtures and even though I had before, during and after of a tub and sink, they weren't clean enough (stained). Property was over an hour away and I was not going back for light pictures, so they cut my flat rate. That was my second and last job for them.


----------



## RKRM (Sep 27, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Well hell I have been doing there flat rates for free so I can rummage and get scrap.


That seems to be the mentality of 80% of AMS contractors that I have seen in MI. But they are already closing up shop didnt even last 2 months.... kind of like a soap opera when AMS calls crying that there vendor managment needs to up their pricing because they cant get anything done as state cordinators. Throwing each one of themselves under the bus what a bunch of professionals...gets better every day:jester:


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

RKRM, 

Not 1 company has lost a contract for "non-performance" in the 15 yrs I done P&P. NObody knows a bad company till they dealt with a national called Best Assets that was a big provider in 5-10 yrs ago. Heck they may still be around but thankfully nowhere near here 

How the business works is that it may "appear" a *** Company is no longer servicing an area but in reality company *** subbed a State to AAA or BBB. 

I call it incest since all the brothers and sisters are in bed together.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Got a desperate call from FAS a few years ago. Another contractor got busted trying to hide debris and stage photos on their trashout. They called us to finish up. Hauled away 45 cyds and took over 250 pics.
They held up the payment for 3 weeks because we didn't submit a basement photo showing where three record album sleeves that were stuck in the window had been removed. No, we didn't show them the door, we walked them out to the curb and put them in the cab. :sneaky2:

RKRM- Safeguard doesn't cut debris on fixed rate jobs. If the order pays $700 for the package deal, it doesn't matter if it is one couch or 300 tires. The $32.50 applies to standard reo trashout rates, per cyd.
Just an FYI- we held our ground at 20% discounts, and 10% if we refused a job more than once. If you are busy and good, (or in the sticks) you can do that.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

RKRM said:


> That seems to be the mentality of 80% of AMS contractors that I have seen in MI. But they are already closing up shop didnt even last 2 months.... kind of like a soap opera when AMS calls crying that there vendor managment needs to up their pricing because they cant get anything done as state cordinators. Throwing each one of themselves under the bus what a bunch of professionals...gets better every day:jester:


:clap:


----------



## RKRM (Sep 27, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> RKRM,
> 
> Not 1 company has lost a contract for "non-performance" in the 15 yrs I done P&P. NObody knows a bad company till they dealt with a national called Best Assets that was a big provider in 5-10 yrs ago. Heck they may still be around but thankfully nowhere near here
> 
> ...


Are you trying to tell me SG is subbing their work out in MI to AMS??? :confused1:


----------



## RKRM (Sep 27, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> :RKRM- Safeguard doesn't cut debris on fixed rate jobs. If the order pays $700 for the package deal, it doesn't matter if it is one couch or 300 tires. The $32.50 applies to standard reo trashout rates, per cyd.
> Just an FYI- we held our ground at 20% discounts, and 10% if we refused a job more than once. If you are busy and good, (or in the sticks) you can do that.


Never said they cut on fixed rate, I said they will cut your invoice (on fannie) if you invoice them on initial services for 38 cuyd and they only see 35 cuyd they cut. I rather have that dispute than 35 cuyd @ $290-$440 AMS pays.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

RKRM said:


> SG contract went until 2015 in MI so they only lost it 3 years early. Fannie contract is not set in stone. Dont perform lose contract.


Does that mean that SG contractors screwed up MI so bad that SG lost their contract 3 years early? 
Or does that logic only apply to AMS?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Does that mean that SG contractors screwed up MI so bad that SG lost their contract 3 years early?
> Or does that logic only apply to AMS?


I would think that due to the insurance coverages we all carry, it wouldn't matter to the FSM's because the works going to get done one way or another.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

All i can say is for the crap work SG is doing here i would have fired them withing the 1st week. NOTHING is passing QC where when AMS was doing the work the QC scores where 95-98%.....


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> All i can say is for the crap work SG is doing here i would have fired them withing the 1st week. NOTHING is passing QC where when AMS was doing the work the QC scores where 95-98%.....


Bet SG undercut AMS to get all the work. And this is the result.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Bet SG undercut AMS to get all the work. And this is the result.



All i know is at least up here THE SQ contractor is loosing his arse due to lack of debris............


----------



## RKRM (Sep 27, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Bet SG undercut AMS to get all the work. And this is the result.


I can honestly say that a I personaly know that AMS did not undercut the SG contract in MI and I know that from the inside. That is why I am pissed that AMS wont negotiate, they are getting the same price as SG and act like they are broke. They will be shortly:thumbup:


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

RKRM said:


> I can honestly say that a I personaly know that AMS did not undercut the SG contract in MI and I know that from the inside. That is why I am pissed that AMS wont negotiate, they are getting the same price as SG and act like they are broke. They will be shortly:thumbup:


Where you at with them? I was at $740 for ISB and $75 for lawn each visit, $25 for monthly inspection. In 2.5 years i never lost $$$ with them. Margin was usually around 40-50% The few we had with debris i still made $$$.


----------



## RKRM (Sep 27, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> Where you at with them? I was at $740 for ISB and $75 for lawn each visit, $25 for monthly inspection. In 2.5 years i never lost $$$ with them. Margin was usually around 40-50% The few we had with debris i still made $$$.


I am nowhere with them I told them to take me off initials that I dont want to do business with them and they still send them to me and ask me why I have not done them. "Well A-hole I told you and your 14 co-workers that dont know there head from there poop shoot to STOP sending me initials". But they cry and need them done so I am going to gang bang them because that is what they did to my business for the last 2 month!!! A simple agreement on there flat rate more than $400 may have helped. But they they know best I guess. I am just a turd contractor that they call more times in a day than my wife. SG maybe called 1 time a week.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Got a desperate call from FAS a few years ago. Another contractor got busted trying to hide debris and stage photos on their trashout. They called us to finish up. Hauled away 45 cyds and took over 250 pics.
> They held up the payment for 3 weeks because we didn't submit a basement photo showing where three record album sleeves that were stuck in the window had been removed. No, we didn't show them the door, we walked them out to the curb and put them in the cab. :sneaky2:
> 
> RKRM- Safeguard doesn't cut debris on fixed rate jobs. If the order pays $700 for the package deal, it doesn't matter if it is one couch or 300 tires. The $32.50 applies to standard reo trashout rates, per cyd.
> Just an FYI- we held our ground at 20% discounts, and 10% if we refused a job more than once. If you are busy and good, (or in the sticks) you can do that.







1x vendor............ no discounts.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2012)

RKRM said:


> Are you trying to tell me SG is subbing their work out in MI to AMS??? :confused1:


Cant tell you about MI itself since it doesnt concern me. Michigan is no different than any other State. This business cycles contracts AND contractors every 5 +/- years. 

I was "fooled" 15 years ago when i was a stupid newbie. I thought I had been working for S.G.for 2 years but at contract time we found out we really was working for First Preston. Basically SG serviced our State for First Preston. F.P. reclaimed the State so upstart Cyprexx wouldnt get it THEN the turned the servicing over to Best Assets.

Its all smoking mirrors and is not what it seems most of the time. 

MtMtnMn...if S.G. finds it difficult to service your area then they will get a Stepcharge increase to pay a higher rate.The difficulty is "holding out" & not working for them and then wanting "on" after pay increases.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> 1x vendor............ no discounts.


That is what we do now.


----------



## RKRM (Sep 27, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Cant tell you about MI itself since it doesnt concern me. Michigan is no different than any other State. This business cycles contracts AND contractors every 5 +/- years.
> 
> I was "fooled" 15 years ago when i was a stupid newbie. I thought I had been working for S.G.for 2 years but at contract time we found out we really was working for First Preston. Basically SG serviced our State for First Preston. F.P. reclaimed the State so upstart Cyprexx wouldnt get it THEN the turned the servicing over to Best Assets.
> 
> ...


What business sense does that make?? If I was making millions of dollars servicing a state for the last 4-5 years just fine I dont think I would wake up one morning and decide to sub all my work out to someone else even know I am perfectly capable of doing it myself. I have a hard time beleiving this is the case in MI.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

RKRM said:


> What business sense does that make?? If I was making millions of dollars servicing a state for the last 4-5 years just fine I dont think I would wake up one morning and decide to sub all my work out to someone else even know I am perfectly capable of doing it myself. I have a hard time beleiving this is the case in MI.


#bigbusinessmindset vs small business mindset problems.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

RKRM said:


> What business sense does that make?? If I was making millions of dollars servicing a state for the last 4-5 years just fine I dont think I would wake up one morning and decide to sub all my work out to someone else even know I am perfectly capable of doing it myself. I have a hard time beleiving this is the case in MI.


You will learn. At 1 time we serviced 6 States. Each State that we serviced brought in a gross profit margin of 22% when we did the actual work in-house with our own crews.

In 2005 we subbed out the State of Missouri to a Statewide Servicer and took 10% of the GROSS. Can you figure out which NETTED more profit? Yes...subbing it out.

Thus the problem with todays P&P industry..it is subbed out 3-5X before it gets to the contractor which means there is nothing left but scraps.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Exactly! The ones doing the work make the less money anymore.Sad, but true.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> Well hell I have been doing there flat rates for free so I can rummage and get scrap.


Beautiful day in Holland, not a helicopter in sight
View attachment 77738


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> Beautiful day in Holland, not a helicopter in sight


Here comes the REO ****


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

...not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Here comes the REO ****


You love that word your daddy must be proud sissie BOY:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Same thing on this thread, its gonna get locked.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Same thing on this thread, its gonna get locked.


This is true.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

REOSPECIALAGENT said:


> You love that word your daddy must be proud sissie BOY:laughing::laughing::laughing:


What's interesting is your moms taste buds. She's always asking me to dip it in soy sauce and mayonnaise man.


----------

